# Florida - East Coast



## mawilli (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone know of any events or active groups on the East Coast of Florida? In or near Brevard County would be awesome (I live in Palm Bay).

I'd like to get connected with some good, local dog folks so any input is most welcome.


----------

